# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  ICQ

## IMPERIAL

*ICQ*



Актуальная версия: 6.5

Официальный сайт *|* Рамблер ICQ *|* Русское представительство *|* Wiki



> Скачать менеджеры
> 
> Rambler.ru - русская версия 6.0 *|* 6.5
> Мультиязычная версия 6.0 *|* 6.5
> 
> Дополнительно
> 
> *Multi-ICQ* - Патч позволяющий запускать несколько версий ICQ Pro, ICQ Lite, ICQ 6 одновременно.
> Антибанерные патчи на все версии ICQ 6
> ...


*О программе:*

Популярная программа для обмена мгновенными сообщениями. ICQ позволяет быстро обмениваться короткими сообщениями, обеспечивает аудио и видео связь между участниками беседы, позволяет играть в онлайне, позволяет передавать и получать поздравительные открытки. Если это необходимо, то пользователь может отправлять и получать SMS сообщения, отправлять сообщения по указанному адресу электронной почты, передавать и получать различные типы файлов (текстовые файлы, фотографии и т.д.). Тут присутствует поддержка сервиса Open Xtraz, с помощью которого можно создавать, использовать и отсылать друзьям небольшие смешные ролики, аудио файлы, игры и другие полезные мультимедиа-приложения.

*ICQ 5.1*

*Скрытый текст*



> Скачать менеджеры
> 
> Rambler.ru - русская версия 5.1
> Английская версия версия 5.1
> 
> Дополнительно:
> 
> *ICQ Update Patch* - Патч препятствующий автоматическому обновлению старых версий ICQ
> Антибанерные патчи на ICQ 5


Начиная с четвертой версии появилась возможность отправлять собеседнику поздравительные открытки, играть в игры, помещать свои фотографии в окно сообщения. Добавлены различные примочки для диалогов... настроения, фотографии, аватары и т.д.

В пятой версии добавлен Push2Talk, добавлена возможность работать в двухоконном режиме, появился ICQ Voice Chat, встроен поиск в Google, добавлена возможность показывать/скрывать иконки в контакт-листе...

----------


## Gurman

Ну и вот объясните мне че м она лучше предыдущей версии- ненужными наворотами!?

----------


## IMPERIAL

Залатанными дырами. Улучшенным интерфейсом.

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

бооооояяяяянннн

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 0 секунд_
год назад уже вышла аська рамблеровская 6.5

----------


## IMPERIAL

> бооооояяяяянннн


В чем заключается боян?

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

[QUOTE=IMPERIAL;20868]В чем заключается боян?[/QUOTE


древняя прога

----------


## redis_med

Здравствуйте!
Проблема такая: не могу запустить аську на нетбуке  acer Aspire One 531 инет через wifi машрутизатор asus wl 520gc, использую клиент ICQ7. Сама прога запускается, но не могу добавить друзей-выдаёт техническую ошибку, а так же не работает flash анимация, не открывается меню регистрации, вкладка "каналы от друзей". Ноут новый аську на него ставлю в первый раз. Подскажите как решить проблему.

----------


## S1mple

*redis_med*, Поставь  другую аську,  а лучше  пользуйся "qip" намного  проще, и  нет никакой рекламы и т.п

----------


## genok58

Вот тебе icq 7 :) http://upwap.ru/778436

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> Вот тебе icq 7 :) http://upwap.ru/778436


что за ссылки на вирусы выкладываешьИИИИИ
тебе стоит пересмотреть взгляды на жизнь!очень они у тебя плохие!!! я бы даже сказал к доктору тебе надо ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## genok58

> что за ссылки на вирусы выкладываешьИИИИИ
> тебе стоит пересмотреть взгляды на жизнь!очень они у тебя плохие!!! я бы даже сказал к доктору тебе надо ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Хде вирус... просто ссылка уже устарела:)

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> Хде вирус... просто ссылка уже устарела:)


ааа, понятно. тады ой )))

----------


## hole95

qip лучше

----------


## p486

а квипом как нормальные люди вы пользоваться не можете?

----------


## HAKER

*Самый актуальный на данный момент сменщик пассов icq. Меняет как и массво так и по одтночке!!!*
СКАЧАТЬ!!!

----------

